

Show HN: Curated Stock Photos in your Inbox every week (royalty free) - onassar
http://weeklysnaps.com/

======
joshkaufman
This looks useful - I'm inclined to sign up. Two things:

1\. You may want to look at the CSS on your T&C page:
[http://weeklysnaps.com/terms](http://weeklysnaps.com/terms). I'm seeing very
light text on a light background, and it's difficult to read.

2\. Are you capturing and keeping track of the original license for each photo
in a way that's visible to your customers?

Your T&C says "[Photos have] been curated from other sites which claim CC0 or
Public Domain status of the photo files."

Photo licensing is very important for commercial projects, and if the status
of a photo changes later, it's important to have timestamped documentation of
the license status.

Since there's no mention that you're indemnifying your clients against future
claims the photos are licensed, it's probably in your best interest to include
documentation of the photo's stated license (screenshots, source links, etc)
with each download pack in case any disputes arise.

That'd protect both you and your clients in the event a big photo licensor
(Getty, etc) starts sending nastygrams claiming the photos are licensed. Based
on past experience, the probability of an issue like this is high, so it's
best to cover your bases from the beginning.

Hope this helps!

~~~
onassar
Thanks for the feedback josh 1) Will increase the contrast between the text
and background colours 2) Great insights here. We plan on including
documentation with each download pack to make clear where the licensing
documentation can be found that establishes the CC0/Public Domain details.
Will look into cataloging screenshots of photo licenses and date/times

~~~
joshkaufman
Great - you have a new customer. Thanks for putting this together!

~~~
onassar
Great to hear josh. Saw the register. Hope you enjoyed the first pack :)

------
kineticac
Very interesting! As an avid photographer and advisor to a stock photo
company, this is a great concept.

Where are you sourcing the photos from? And what do you believe your target
audience would be?

Getting emails from CreativeMarket, for example, is not only a source of
inspiration every day but also makes me think about redesigning the blog for
the site, or maybe even swapping out icons or fonts.

I don't pay for the newsletter, but I can pay for the creative assets if I'm
interested.

Have you thought of sending just teasers for free on a regular basis? Then if
the user wants the photos they can pay the fee? I'd use it if it was like
that.

~~~
onassar
Thanks for the feedback kineticac If you scroll to the bottom of
[http://weeklysnaps.com/](http://weeklysnaps.com/) you'll see some of our
sources (little visuals, unsplash, pixabay, new old stock, etc) That's a great
idea around sending just teasers and then creating a marketplace if the
receiver is interested in the photo. Will add it to our list :)

------
antonwinter
i already follow the places that you get these photos from ( unsplash and the
others you have listed on your site ). Of course they provide them absolutely
free without any restrictions.

It would be cool if you can add more value as the middleman to compel me to
subscribe. not sure what that might be of course seeing as the images are
essentially already curated by others on their sites.

Perhaps some original content as well would make a difference.

~~~
onassar
Thanks for the feedback Anton We're actually working with some photographers
directly to release their photos under the same CC0 license Our goal is to
have the process be as easy as possible: every week, you get emailed 20 high
quality, royalty free photos, so that you don't need to surf around to all the
different sites

In the first year, this will result in just over 1,000 photos delivered right
to you (zip file each week)

If you have any other thoughts on giving more value, would love to hear them:
oliver@shareasimage.com

------
sasalek
Looks good. How do you get the photos in the first place? Do you buy them with
a reseller's licence?

~~~
onassar
Hi sasalek. We curate from a pool of about 10,000+ the best ones we can that
have a flexible license that are royalty free, and permit usage of any kind
(also called a CC0 license)

------
heyimwill
How long did the design take?

~~~
onassar
Hey will; took about 2 days to get the site designed

~~~
heyimwill
Ah, is it a pre designed theme?

~~~
onassar
It's one we'd used before that needed some updates

~~~
heyimwill
Okay, but is it designed by you and your team or did you buy it off
Themeforest/Wrapboostrap?

~~~
shareasimage
It was from a little while back, probably Themeforest or Creative Market

